# What's everyone's current job then?



## Darfion (Jul 26, 2003)

I'm a Welder/ Fabricator. What's yours?


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 26, 2003)

machinist/welder....



thats wierd.


md


----------



## Darfion (Jul 26, 2003)

Spooky


----------



## joeckley (Jul 26, 2003)

I am a student at the University of Utah, accounting major. I work part time as a courier at the Utah Attorney General's office.


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 26, 2003)

Tech support... for now.


----------



## Geronimo (Jul 26, 2003)

Just got a new job doing high-end security designs/GPS security.  Use to be IT net admin for a few companies.


----------



## Dew (Jul 26, 2003)

im a proud house-wife    ... i love taking care of my hubby   


he's a graphic & print designer/tech support/manager .... and hopefully soon to be father


----------



## manda (Jul 26, 2003)

People online always laugh when I reveal this.


----------



## BMW-M6 (Jul 27, 2003)

I can use a laugh............


----------



## BMW-M6 (Jul 27, 2003)

I'm a courier btw, (40 hours a week) and on saturdays and thursday evenings, I've got me own record store


----------



## manda (Jul 27, 2003)

teacher  :|


----------



## BMW-M6 (Jul 27, 2003)

and what's wrong with that?

what do you teach?


----------



## Dew (Jul 27, 2003)

theres nothing wrong with being an educator ... you should be proud   

.. i wanted to be a teacher once, when i was a kid


----------



## BMW-M6 (Jul 27, 2003)

I wouldn't mind being a teacher.

But it pays shite here in Holland 

I did this test for it and it came out that I would be a great teacher....

Never did the course though


----------



## Geronimo (Jul 27, 2003)

manda said:
			
		

> teacher  :|


hahahahaha  j/k

If I actually finished to college I would of liked to have been a teacher.


----------



## Squiver (Jul 27, 2003)

Entrepreneur. www.squiver.com


----------



## luckydog (Jul 28, 2003)

My turn to stand up and be counted.

I'm a member of the Royal Australian Air Force, but don't tell anyone o.k. It's just our little secret   . I work in Logistics for a fighter squadron, and i'm doing my final subject to complete my Batchelor of Science as we speak. 
Hoo-bloody-ray 'cause i'm sick of homework


----------



## manda (Jul 28, 2003)

no its the job they laugh at
its the silly me doing the job!

i actually am sick to death of it and want a change

any suggestions?
roadie for u2 is taken apparently


----------



## QP (Jul 28, 2003)

Export Manager in sportsbusiness


----------



## Conk (Jul 28, 2003)

I work here at West Bay Sonship Yachts Ltd. as a mechanical commisioner. 
Dream and enjoy! http://www.west-bay.com/


----------



## QP (Jul 28, 2003)

@ Conk, nice pics the one with the mtb scene breaks my heart of course ....wow that's the thing you feel when you're tripping on that bike isn't it....nice job you seem to have, sorry have not enough money to order you one boat but if ever i have i 'll think about it ... hehehe


----------



## luckydog (Jul 29, 2003)

Hey Manda,
What about a monorail driver??? At least you could "pick up" guys every day and get paid for it!  
Mmmmm Donuts! Is there anything they can't do? 

Sorry about the gratuitous simpson's link in that but it just had to be done.


----------



## manda (Jul 29, 2003)

Only if I get to wear one of those cute traindriver hats.


----------



## hiram (Jul 29, 2003)

i wish i can have a wife like DEW  

  my turn.....

CT scan and MRI technologist


----------



## Conk (Jul 29, 2003)

QP said:
			
		

> @ Conk, nice pics the one with the mtb scene breaks my heart of course ....wow that's the thing you feel when you're tripping on that bike isn't it....nice job you seem to have, sorry have not enough money to order you one boat but if ever i have i 'll think about it ... hehehe



Thanks QP. There is a certain amount of satsfaction and pride in building such beautiful vessels. Btw, they start at about 1.5 million. 
 Here is a recent 78 series called Aphrodite.


----------



## Conk (Jul 29, 2003)

There seems to be a pbase problem.


----------



## QP (Jul 29, 2003)

LoL .............ok that's a reasonable price for a boat with a boat on it... you sell the little one too?


----------



## Conk (Jul 29, 2003)

1.5 for a 58 series. This one you see is around 3.5 and the tender on top (or dinghy) is $25.000 U.S. It is a Rendova, soft sided, hard bottom with a 50 hp Honda.


----------



## nukie (Jul 29, 2003)

Conk said:
			
		

> Btw, they start at about 1.5 million.


I'll take three!


----------



## BMW-M6 (Jul 29, 2003)

Nice boat!

I prefer Princess Yachts though


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 31, 2003)

manda said:
			
		

> teacher  :|




manda, i teach as well!!!!    how weird!


md


----------



## oriecat (Aug 1, 2003)

You already said you're a welder!!  Make up your mind!  I think you're lying to us again, "Matt"...   


I am the Payroll and Benefits administrator for a local home medical equipment company.


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 1, 2003)

orie, orie, orie....


by day, im  toolmaker, machinist, welder, fabricator

by night im a teacher at the local university...teaching the same stuff i do during the day.

on the weekends...im Trish, and im a party girl all the way!!


md


----------



## voodoocat (Aug 1, 2003)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> orie, orie, orie....
> 
> 
> by day, im  toolmaker, machinist, welder, fabricator
> ...



 haha


----------



## Chase (Aug 1, 2003)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> orie, orie, orie....
> 
> 
> by day, im  toolmaker, machinist, welder, fabricator
> ...



And with that...Matt has earned himself a new title


----------



## TwistMyArm (Aug 1, 2003)

I own and operate a mobile green house. Well actually I just live in my 87 Cutless Supreme and grow weed in the trunk.


----------



## Chase (Aug 1, 2003)

Ok...my moderators are starting to scare me.... :shock:


----------



## oriecat (Aug 2, 2003)

chaseman24 said:
			
		

> And with that...Matt has earned himself a new title



I think you should have gone with "Trish, the party girl!"


----------



## Chase (Aug 2, 2003)

LOL...that can be arranged  :twisted:


----------



## manda (Aug 2, 2003)

hahaha

we are the company we keep

i think Matt makes a pretty Trish


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 2, 2003)

manda said:
			
		

> hahaha
> 
> we are the company we keep
> 
> i think Matt makes a pretty Trish




thanks sweets!!


md


----------



## photobug (Aug 2, 2003)

And to think Chase used to be scared by little ole _me_!   

Jim


----------



## LilCujo (Aug 4, 2003)

ok, im really new here...I looked through the board and read peoples replies and little comments. I and I swear people at work were looking at me strangely for laughing to myself. you guys are way to funny. It seems like everyone is having a good time, something you really dont see much on other boards.


----------



## Chase (Aug 4, 2003)

photobug said:
			
		

> And to think Chase used to be scared by little ole _me_!
> 
> Jim



Don't worry, I still am


----------



## voodoocat (Aug 5, 2003)

LilCujo said:
			
		

> ok, im really new here...I looked through the board and read peoples replies and little comments. I and I swear people at work were looking at me strangely for laughing to myself. you guys are way to funny. It seems like everyone is having a good time, something you really dont see much on other boards.



Don't worry, my coworkers think the same thing.  I have had quite a few laughs here as well.


----------



## Dew (Aug 5, 2003)

... im on the phone right now with my mom and she thinks im laughing about her good cholestrol levels


----------



## metroshane (Aug 5, 2003)

Seen the movie Office Space?  I'm Peter before the transition.


----------



## Chase (Aug 5, 2003)

metroshane said:
			
		

> Seen the movie Office Space?  I'm Peter before the transition.



...and oh how I hope to be like Peter during and after the transistion 

*looking for where to unscrew my cubicle walls*


----------



## voodoocat (Aug 5, 2003)

Well I get the cubicle next to the window!  So i get a view of the I-10 

but hey, it's natural light


----------



## TwistMyArm (Aug 5, 2003)

Excuse me eh ya a, I believe you have my stapler.


----------



## voodoocat (Aug 5, 2003)

Mmmmm yeah.... we're going to have to mmm yeah... ask you to come in on saturday.  yeah


----------



## metroshane (Aug 5, 2003)

I wouldn't say I been missing it, Bob.


----------



## voodoocat (Aug 5, 2003)

...things go well, I might be showing her my O face


----------

